# Clear pee?



## luna21 (Oct 2, 2011)

Its the second time I find a little pile of clear urine on my rug where Gizz likes sitting, not sure what is going on with him, everything else has been normal, eating, pooping ect. I have also noticed that on occasion he drinks a little more than usual, I am wanting to call the vet because I am concerned it could be his kidneys, what do you guys think, anyone ever seen or experienced this with their rabbit?


----------



## Miniloplover (Oct 6, 2011)

My rabbit did have some clear urine once but I haven't noticed it again, after reading up about it says that urine can vary from clear to a bright yellow colour so I didn't think much of it. But if your rabbit has other symptons too then theres no harm in getting the vet to check it out if you think theres any chance there could be, it'll at least put your mind at rest  Hope hes ok!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be concerned about the diluted urine unless the rabbit is excessively drinking/urinating.


----------



## luna21 (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks I didn't notice any more clear urine and he's eating, drinking and behaving normal so I don't think I'll worry too much about it


----------

